# JBuilder 2005 Frage



## Guest (24. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

Habe bis jetzt eigentlich mit Eclipse gearbeitet und wollte nun, da wir in der Firma JBuilder 2005 einsetzen mal Testweise damit ein wenig herumprobieren. Kann ganz schön viel das Ding, da verliert man leicht mal den Überblick.

Hab jetzt mit dem GUI Builder einen Frame erzeugt. Wie kann ich diesen starten bzw. mir ne Vorschau ansehen.

Hab ne Main Methode in der GUI Klasse geschrieben, jedoch wenn ich diese starte passiert nichts, das heißt es öffnet sich kein Frame. Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## DP (24. Feb 2005)

hi. von gui-programmierung habe ich nicht wirklich ahnung. aber du kannst im jbuilder eine "anwendung" erstellen (neu > anwendung), die startet die frames dann automatisch... da kannste dir anschauen wie der das macht...

cu


----------



## Beni (25. Feb 2005)

Hast du irgendwo "frame.setVisible( true )" aufgerufen (am besten in der Main-Methode)? Wenn nicht, ist alles klar :wink:


----------

